# libxml2.so.2



## Draucia (Apr 16, 2012)

I'm trying to run Heroes of Newerth (linux game) on FreeBSD 9.0 AMD64. When I run it, it says:


```
./hon-x86: error while loading shared libraries: libxml2.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
```

But when I use the find command, I see that I have:

/usr/local/lib/libxml2.so.5
/usr/local/lib/libxml2.so



And I don't think I can run hon-x86_64 because linux emulation is only 32bit? I think.


----------



## bbzz (Apr 17, 2012)

Do you have 32-bit libraries installed?


----------



## SirDice (Apr 17, 2012)

Try installing textproc/linux-f10-libxml2.


----------



## Draucia (Apr 17, 2012)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Try installing textproc/linux-f10-libxml2.



I remember installing it. I think I installed the native to freebsd FreeBSD version. Anyways, that works. Now I get this:



```
K2 - Fatal Error: Couldn't load vid_gl2
```


Any ideas?


----------

